# la guardò con affetto, insieme al fondo di malinconia



## zipp404

*Contesto*

I preparativi per le nozze del conte Ristori con una ragazza del popolo hanno inizio.  Alla ragazza spetta il compito di trovare un testimone e a tal fine si rivolge ad Antonio, un nobile privato dal suo titolo nobiliare per aver sposato Lucia, una contadina che più tardi si suicida.

*Antonio*: «Tu mi stai chiedendo di rivivere la parte più felice e al contempo la più dolorosa della mia vita.»

*Ragazza*: «Perdona la mia leggerezza.»

Antonio la guardò con affetto,* insieme al fondo di malinconia* che avrebbe albergato per sempre nei suoi occhi scuri.

*Antonio*: «No, sarò al tuo fianco.  Non ti lascerò sola in un momento così importante. Lucia avrebbe voluto così.»


Parrà una domanda sciocca ma per quanto mi sforzi non arrivo a capire molto bene la parte della frase di cui sopra in grassetto
(dovrà essere tardissimo, ma queste sono le unique ore che mi permettono di dedicarme alla lettura)

Io intendo la frase intera in questo modo:

1. Antonio guarda (1) la ragazza e (2) il fondo di malinconia (che avrebbe albergato negli occhi _di le_i, di _lui_?)

2. l'avverbio *insieme a* unisce i due oggetti diretti del verbo ‘guardare’ e indica la 'contemporaneità' nel guardare la ragazza e il fondo di malinconia

3. di chi è (a chi appartiene) il fondo di malinconia?  Si riferisce a  lui o a lei?  Di chi sono gli "occhi scuri"?  Di lui o di lei?

4. Un'altra cosa che non mi è chiara è “*il fondo*” di malinconia.  Che cos’è "*il fondo *di malinconia”?


Ringrazio come sempre chi avrà la pazienza di aiutarmi


----------



## Mary49

Io la leggo così:
Antonio guarda la ragazza con affetto ma anche con un "sottofondo" di malinconia nei suoi occhi (di Antonio). 
Se la moglie di Antonio è morta, lui prova malinconia al pensiero del matrimonio di un'altra persona.
L'avverbio "insieme a" unisce "affetto" e "malinconia".


----------



## zipp404

Ah, ora tutto ha senso (e ora posso continuare con la lettura)

Molto gentile.  Grazie per l'aiuto.


----------



## ohbice

Sono chiaramente d'accordo con Mary, negli occhi di Antonio sono presenti *insieme *affetto per la ragazza e malinconia. Un unico dettaglio: il fondo di malinconia è "per sempre", ed è per la morte di Lucia.


----------



## Mary49

ohbice said:


> Un unico dettaglio: il fondo di malinconia è "per sempre", ed è per la morte di Lucia.


----------



## Francesco94

Vorrei aggiungere che "fondo di malinconia" è idiomatico (la malinconia non possiede un fondo, come può averlo una bottiglia, ma è un sentimento). Letteralmente, il fondo si riferisce al _fondo oculare_, ovvero, «il fondo degli occhi scuri di Antonio». Detto ciò, la malinconia sarebbe albergata - ed intravista dagli altri - per sempre nei suoi occhi alla _base_ del suo sguardo.


----------



## zipp404

_ohbice, Francesco94, Mary 49_, Molto gentili, grazie per le delucidazioni, ora è più chiaro.


----------



## zipp404

zipp404 said:


> (dovrà essere tardissimo, ma queste sono le uni*que* ore che mi permettono di dedicarme alla lettura)


Una piccola correzione:  ... le uni*che* ore che.... (invece di 'le uni*que* ore'.)  Mi dichiaro vittima dello spagnolo il quale in rapporto all'taliano è spesso una spada a doppio taglio e può portare vantaggi ma anche equivoci, errori di contenuto espressivo e anche errori di ortografia per via del fatto che in spagnolo e in italiano ci sono alcune sillabe che hanno suono uguale ma si scrivono diversamente


----------



## Pietruzzo

Francesco94 said:


> Letteralmente, il fondo si riferisce al _fondo oculare_,


Il fondo oculare è tutta un'altra cosa e si può analizzare solo con apparecchiature specializzate. Questo se le parole devono avere un significato, altrimenti va bene tutto.


----------



## phiona

Pietruzzo said:


> Il fondo oculare è tutta un'altra cosa e si può analizzare solo con apparecchiature specializzate. Questo se le parole devono avere un significato, altrimenti va bene tutto.


Concordo. Secondo me significa che nel suo sguardo, anche se dovesse sorridere e mostrarsi felice, si vedrà un che di melanconico, una tristezza di fondo, per aver perduto la moglie.


----------



## zipp404

phiona said:


> ... una tristezza *di fondo*...



Grazie Phiona

Con "una tristezza *di fondo*", intende dire Phiona che la locuzione '*di fondo*' in questo particolare contesto equivale all'espressione '*sullo sfondo*' nel senso degli esempi seguenti?


_I «Promessi Sposi»_ _del Manzoni sono ambientati *sullo sfondo* storico della guerra dei Trent’anni_;
_Questo dipinto rappresenta un fienile con alberi *sullo sfondo*. _

Si potrebbe parafrasare la frase di Phiona corettamente con la seguente?


'.... nel suo sguardo, anche se dovesse sorridere e mostrarsi felice, si vedrà un che di melanconico, una tristezza *sullo sfondo*, per aver perduto la moglie.'

Grazie


----------



## phiona

zipp404 said:


> Grazie Phiona.
> 
> Scusate, parrà una domanda sciocca, ma quando Phiona dice "una tristezza *di fondo*", intende dire che la locuzione '*di fondo*' equivale alla locuzione '*sullo sfondo*', nel senso degli esempi seguenti?
> 
> _I «Promessi Sposi»_ _del Manzoni sono ambientati *sullo sfondo* storico della guerra dei Trent’anni_;  _Questo dipinto rappresenta un fienile con alberi *sullo sfondo*; _
> 
> In altre parole la frase di Phiona si potrebbe parafrasare correttamente con la seguente, vero?
> 
> '.... nel suo sguardo, anche se dovesse sorridere e mostrarsi felice, si vedrà un che di melanconico, una tristezza *sullo sfondo*, per aver perduto la moglie.
> 
> Grazie a chi vorra aiutarmi


Ciao Zipp, grande piacere ritrovarti.
Scusa la latitanza.
Quello che capisco è:
Tu hai un dolore (nel profondo).
Non stiamo parlando di 'fondo", "sfondo" come situazioni fisiche.
Ma di dolore interiore.
Io perdo una persona a me molto cara.
Soffro. Soffro moltissimo.
A volte, posso sorridere, anche ridere, ma dentro di me la mestizia resta.
Ecco, una persona sensibile, guardandomi profondamente negli occhi penserà:
 "Questa persona ha una melanconia (dolore). Sorride con il viso, ma nei suoi occhi c'è qualcosa di profondamente triste"


----------



## zipp404

phiona said:


> Tu hai un dolore (*nel profondo*).
> Non stiamo parlando di 'fondo", "sfondo" come situazioni fisiche.
> Ma di dolore *interiore*.
> Io perdo una persona a me molto cara.
> Soffro. Soffro moltissimo.
> A volte, posso sorridere, anche ridere, ma dentro di me la mestizia resta.
> Ecco, una persona sensibile, guardandomi profondamente negli occhi penserà:
> "Questa persona ha una melanconia (dolore). Sorride con il viso, ma nei suoi occhi c'è qualcosa di *profondamente *triste"



Ciao, Phiona, anche per me è un piacere ritrovarti (non ero certo se si trattase della Phiona che conoscevo anni fa; mi è parso che forse tu abbia cambiato l'avatar? Comunque ora so chi sei, e mi rallegro di rivederti!!!  )

Riguardo a quello che hai detto di cui sopra (un dolore _interiore_, _nel profondo_, qualcosa di _profondamente _triste), intendi dire che la locuzione '*di fondo*' (una tristezza _di fondo_) in questo particolare contesto sta per '*profondo*' (una tristessa *profonda*) visto che la parola '*fondo*' in qualità di aggettivo significa '*profondo*' nel senso degli esempi seguenti?

_Un pozzo *fondo *= profondo; una buca *fonda *= profonda; un piatto *fondo *= profondo_

Quindi da lì si potrebbe dire che 'una tristezza *di fondo*' equivale a 'una tristezza *profonda*'?


----------



## phiona

Caro Zipp, sono proprio io.
Sì, in questo senso, da madrelingua, lo interpreto proprio così:
Guardando con attenzione nei miei occhi, (fisicamente guardandomi) vedrai nel fondo, nel profondo del mio sguardo dolore/tristezza (metaforicamente parlando).
Lo so, non è semplice, ma con la tua straordinaria conoscenza della nostra lingua, spero ti sia chiaro.
Un abbraccio grande.


----------



## zipp404

phiona said:


> vedrai *nel fondo*, *nel profondo del mio sguardo* dolore/tristezza (*metaforicamente parlando*).



Grazie.  Adesso è chiarissimo.  Un abbraccio anche a te!


----------



## lorenzos

zipp404 said:


> si potrebbe dire che 'una tristezza *di fondo*' equivale a 'una tristezza *profonda*'?


Scusate, ma direi di no. Uno può essere profondamente triste ma celare la mestizia nel profondo del suo cuore, e nessuno se ne accorge. Un altro può avere un temperamento molto malinconico e tutti i suoi comportamenti avranno un che, un fondo di amarezza.
In un truffatore, un imbroglione nato, si potrebbe trovare nelle sue parole un fondo di malizia, di inganno.
Nei discorsi anche più seri di una personalità gioviale, che non prende mai le cose sul serio, ci potrebbe sempre essere un fondo di ironia.
_Di fondo_ potrebbe sì essere _sullo sfondo_ ma anche _a fondamento_:
- "Dice che è un lavoro inutile ma la ragione di fondo è che quel lavoro non gli piace"


----------



## ohbice

E se tornassimo per un attimo in tema, ovvero alla frase "Antonio la guardò con affetto,* insieme al fondo di malinconia* che avrebbe albergato per sempre nei suoi occhi scuri"?
Affetto e malinconia sono presenti entrambi nello sguardo di Antonio. Usando (implicitamente) *primo piano *per l'affetto, e *fondo *per la malinconia, l'autore secondo me intende dire che lo sguardo di Antonio esprime contemporaneamente almeno due stati d'animo; mi spingo a dire che (l'autore) pensa allo sguardo di Antonio come a uno schermo sul quale possono essere proiettate insieme una componente con-temporanea e transeunte (l'affetto) e una componente permanente, ormai acquisita per sempre (la malinconia).


----------

